# Wyndham Waikiki Beachwalk, 1BR, 3/13-20



## herillc (Jan 30, 2022)

3/13 till 3/20, 7 night at Club Wyndham at Waikiki Beachwalk, 1BR unit.
fully equipped kitchen, great location in Waikiki, HI.
$800 for the week.
Resort will collect HI occupancy tax which is around $13 per night at check out.
Thanks!


----------



## j7r888 (Feb 9, 2022)

herillc said:


> 3/13 till 3/20, 7 night at Club Wyndham at Waikiki Beachwalk, 1BR unit.
> fully equipped kitchen, great location in Waikiki, HI.
> $800 for the week.
> Resort will collect HI occupancy tax which is around $13 per night at check out.
> Thanks!


Hi, Do you have to pay for parking?  Thanks.


----------



## Solodiver2 (Feb 11, 2022)

j7r888 said:


> Hi, Do you have to pay for parking?  Thanks.


When we were there in April parking was about $40 a night.


----------



## herillc (Feb 13, 2022)

j7r888 said:


> Hi, Do you have to pay for parking?  Thanks.


Yes, parking is $40 per night with in and out privilege.


----------



## j7r888 (Feb 13, 2022)

herillc said:


> Yes, parking is $40 per night with in and out privilege.


Thank you for the information, guys!


----------



## herillc (Feb 20, 2022)

Rented!


----------

